# [openSuSE 11.2] Firefox Speicherzugriffsfehler



## DosCoder (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute,
@Mods: Ich habe das Thema  in die Linux Sparte gepostet, da ich aufgrund meiner Recherechen zu folgendem Problem davon ausgehen kann, das es sich um ein Problem mit dem OS, und nicht mit dem Firefox selbst handelt. Wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid, dann verschiebt den Thread doch bitte.

Seit gestern möchte mein Firefox nicht mehr starten. Auf der Konsole kommt die Ausgabe:

```
*** nss-shared-helper: Shared database disabled (set NSS_USE_SHARED_DB to enable).
/usr/bin/firefox: Zeile 128:  6029 Speicherzugriffsfehler  $MOZ_PROGRAM "$@"
```

Wenn ich das ganze als Root ausführe, dann sehe ich ein Fenster "Überprüfung der Add-Ons auf Kompatibilität" oder so ähnlich. Als Startseite kommt dann auch der Hinweis, dass ich eine veraltete Version verwende Ein Blick in Hilfe/Über Firefox sagt aber, dass ich die aktuelle Version verwende.
Aus Verzweiflung habe ich dann Firefox neu installiert, er funktionierte dann auch (mit einigen Hackern). Allerdings funktionierte er nur in der aktuellen Sitzung, nach dem Neustart fing das ganze wieder von vorne an.

In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass Speicherfehler bei Firefox auf kaputte RAMs zurückzuführen sind. Warum geht er dann im Root-Modus? 

Mein System: OpenSuSE 11.2 mit KDE 4.3, Firefox 3.6
Ich hoffe,ihr könnte mir helfen,
DosCoder


----------



## deepthroat (27. Februar 2010)

Hi.





DosCoder hat gesagt.:


> In einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, dass Speicherfehler bei Firefox auf kaputte RAMs zurückzuführen sind.


Ja, das klingt wahrscheinlich. Teste deinen Speicher (memtest86) und evlt. dann Festplatte (z.B. mit der Ultimate Boot CD).


DosCoder hat gesagt.:


> Warum geht er dann im Root-Modus?


Aus Zufall. Es werden andere Speicherbereiche belegt oder der RAM-Fehler fällt nicht ins Gewicht, da andere Add-ons verwendet werden etc.

Gruß


----------



## DosCoder (27. Februar 2010)

Hi,
keines von beiden liefert irgendwelche Errors  . Aus Verzweiflung habe ich mal meinen Mozilla-Ordner umbenannt und dann ausgeführt. Er funktioniert zwar, aber wie ein Beta-Version im ersten Stadium (kann keine Downloads anklicken, einige Fenster öffnen sich nicht etc.). Kurz: Es ist unmöglich, mit ihm zu arbeiten. Nachdem ich den Firefox dann ein zweitens Mal startete, kommt wieder der Speicherzugriffsfehler und ich muss erst den Einstellungsordner wieder löschen.
Weiß jemand, was da falsch läuft?

Ciao
DosCoder


----------



## Enumerator (28. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Wie groß ist Deine Swap-Partition? Ich habe ähnliche Probleme bei Linux-Rechnern mit Firefox/Iceweasel seit FF Version 3 gesehen, die sich alle auf PCs mit weniger als 300MB Swap-Partition einstellten. Genau kenne ich die die Ursache nicht (ich vermute es hängt mit jemalloc zusammen), aber nachdem die Partition auf 1GB vergrößert wurde tauchten die Probleme nicht mehr auf.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## DosCoder (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,
mein Swap ist laut Yast 3.52 Gigabyte groß. Ich vermute aber doch, dass der RAM spinnt: Vor ein paar Wochen ging nichts mehr, dann habe ich die Positionen der Riegel getauscht, wodurch der PC wieder ging. Wahrscheinlich war der RAM in Slot 1 kaputt und durch Umstecken in Slot 2 war dann dieser Fehler nicht groß genug, um den Boot-Vorgang zu hindern. Wahrscheinlich gingen aber in den letzten Wochen immer mehr Sektoren kaputt, bis irgendwann der empfindliche Firefox nicht mehr will. Ich kaufe mir nächste Woche mal neue Riegel und schaue, was passiert.

Danke für eure Antworten,
DosCoder


----------



## deepthroat (28. Februar 2010)

Hi.





DosCoder hat gesagt.:


> eines von beiden liefert irgendwelche Errors


Wenn du seit 12:30 bis 16:52 irgendwas getestet hast (inklusive Download, CD brennen etc.), dann hast du ja bei entsprechend viel RAM und einem Test von (vermutlich) ca. 1 Stunde höchstens ein paar von den Tests durchlaufen. Test #9 allein dauert schon 90 Minuten.

Du müßtest den Memory Test schon 1 Tag mal laufen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## DosCoder (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,
du hast mich falsch zitiert, ich sagte *keines von beiden*"  .  Das hat nach circa einer Stunde wieder bei Test #1 angefangen und beim Abbrechen waren es 4 Passes. In einer Anleitung habe ich gelesen, das 3 Passes notwendig sind, um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen.  Wie schon o.g. genannt, haben bei mir eh die Arbeitsspeicher schon vor ein paar Wochen einen Warnstreik veranstaltet. Und es ist inzwischen nicht nur Firefox der spinnt, sondern es passieren insgesamt komische Dinge (Fenster verschwinden, urplötzlich 100% Dauerauslastung des Prozessors für ein paar Minuten, RAM wird laut Systemonitor gar nicht belegt). Ich werde mir also auf jeden Fall neue Riegel kaufen und schauen, was passiert.
Ich werde morgen Mal einen Test laufen lassen, da brauche ich den PC nicht so dringend wie gestern.

Ciao
DosCoder

PS: Downloaden und brennen dauert doch bei den mickrigen Dateigrößen nicht lange


----------



## DosCoder (5. März 2010)

Hallo,
zum Testen habe ich jetzt mal RAM-Riegel von einem Freund mit baugleichem Tower ausgeliehen, dann den Firefox neu installiert und er ging wieder. Es lag also wirklich am RAM. 
Danke für eure Hilfe, 
DosCoder


----------

